# Form 47A and Form 80 of GSM



## khanyawar (May 8, 2012)

Dear all, 

I need some help on filling the forms 47A and 80. I am appling for GSM Subclass 175 as the main applicant with my wife and my 4 year old son included in the application.

My queries:

Form 47A
Do i need to fill this for my parents? My parents are partially dependant on me and will not be migrating with me.

Form 80
Part A, Question 9:-
This question asks for *Date of you gained this Citizenship?*
If the citizenship is by birth, what date should be enter here? DOB?

Part A, Question 10:-
*Do you currently have or ever had, other passports/travel documents?*
We never had any passport for any country other than then current nationality. Do we have to enter details of our previous expired passports of our current nationality?

Appreciate the support,

thanks,
yawar


----------



## khanyawar (May 8, 2012)

anybody out there who can help?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Form 47 A, question 27, it is asked to mention the dependent's brother,
My mother has not seen his brother for many years, after a quarrel between them and she does not want to obtain any information about him. I asked her to give me some information about him to fill this form, but he said" write i have no brother!"

I really don't know what to write. is it possible that i don't answer this question?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Form 47 A, question 27, it is asked to mention the dependent's brother,
My mother has not seen his brother for many years, after a quarrel between them and she does not want to obtain any information about him. I asked her to give me some information about him to fill this form, but he said" write i have no brother!"

I really don't know what to write. is it possible that i don't answer this question?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

You have to put the information in to the best of your knowledge. Write a note saying they have not spoke for years & you do not know his full details. 

You can not omit him because it is for security purposes.


----------



## shahri (Feb 25, 2013)

Dear All,
I appplied for 189 in Dec 2012, CO just assigned and he asked for 47A for my wife and my dependent 38 years old sister. In form there is a question that "Why you are not working"...actually my sister and my wife both are homemaker and prefer not to work becuase I am financialyy well off...Should i write this?
Regards,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi shahri, 

sure, just answer all the questions truthfully. There is no shame in being a homemaker. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## shahri (Feb 25, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi shahri,
> 
> sure, just answer all the questions truthfully. There is no shame in being a homemaker.
> 
> ...


 thanks dear, one more thing...as he asked for "evidene that i pay for food and clothing of my sister" , while in pakistan we use cash to buy grocery and other shopiing after just swiping the debit card at ATM machines. I gave affidavit but CO says "I am not satisfied"
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Send off several months of her bank and savings accounts statements showing she has no income.


----------

